# Going to Oman during Eid



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello there,

Some of us are thinking to head to Oman during the Eid holidays and we thought sharing the idea here for those who are interested to tag along. I am sure many of you have already made plans and probably been there, but for those who have not and have not yet been to Oman perhaps this is a good time to go. The weather is also getting better.

The idea is to leave dubai on Thursday really early in the morning and take the Hatta highway and return to dubai Sunday evening. We would make a stop at Sohar and then continue to Muscatt ...takes approx 5 hours drive. We have thus far 2 cars and 3 people going.

We also found a 4 star hotel running a deal. Pay two nights and stay three. A ballpark figure would be 1000 aed for the deal.( hotel room for two with breakfast and wifi included)

If you are interested, send me a pm with your real name, number...please let me know if you are planning to go by car and whether you would be willing to give a ride for those who need.

Please dont take too much time thinking ( like lingering )about it as we will need to make reservations. I could bargain better prices with a bigger group no doubt, but I honestly find the deal already a steal the way it is ( meaning it is pretty damn good)

Thanks,
R.


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds good and needed trip, price also looks very good with this deal, but cannot make it made other plans, next time will do.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

What about sight-seeing and places to visit ?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

That's why we are going.... Sight seeing and visiting places


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I meant which places we'll see and visit .... names ,if any ???


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

We are going to do what most visitors do visit historic places and check around. If you are looking for a detailed itinerary upfront, we do not have that ready. We have an idea. After all some people might prefer doing other stuff like going for diving or go to places they ve never been before but have been lets say to muscat but want to explore the extreme west of Oman

We can discuss about those things once we have a list of people who want to join the trip, but honestly anybody can do whatever he/she feels like doing once there.

We put this post just to see if some really would like to join because when we were discussing this we thought that would be nice to extend the invite here. we know that some people are new in the country or feel like traveling but do not know enough people to do things together. I bet good ideas will pop up once there. People will read and propose options...I hope ....if they feel going as a group to some places

We are not saying that people should even stay in the same hotel....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

zaidhim said:


> Sounds good and needed trip, price also looks very good with this deal, but cannot make it made other plans, next time will do.


No problems man since the last time we met, I realized that by the time we were coming with this, you would have probably planned the next 2 long holidays....but if you do have plans for the other ones please keep me posted.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I can confirm if the tour starts after the second day of Eid . :clap2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ibkiss,

If you mean you can join on Friday ( be in oman by friday) and return on Sunday..I do not see a issue. Remeber, we will leave thrusday so half of the day will be kind of gone. You can book the same hotel, but I am afraid the deal will not be applicable to you. And if you want you can tag along with us for the places we will visit on Friday. 

For me Eid starts on Friday so I am not sure what you mean by second day of Eid. I am ignorant on these kind of holidays that are based on the moon calendar.


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll go. I've never been to Oman. Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

The second day of eid starts from 27th .......
So the hotel deal starts from when ???


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

The deal is based on duration...if you stay 3 nights you pay 2 nights. 27th falls on a Saturday. I will pm you


----------



## zaidhim (Oct 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> No problems man since the last time we met, I realized that by the time we were coming with this, you would have probably planned the next 2 long holidays....but if you do have plans for the other ones please keep me posted.


Will do for sure, Will be out of country till 30 Oct once am back lets plan a get together for drinks and we could talk further. cheers


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> hotel room for two with breakfast and wifi included)
> 
> .


If we weren't heading to Ireland for a week, I'd definitely have said yes - however, i did read that as 'wife included'.....!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You are funny, aren't you.... Will say wireless Internet included next time...


----------

